# Goverment Brass



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have been collecting a lot of govt. brass because someone told me there is a tool out that knocks the primer and ring out of the 223 brass. I have a few 9mm brass that had the ring outside the primer and have to apply a lot of pressure to seat the dam primer which makes me think that's not safe. Most of it has a red circle around the primer. Anyone know about something that will fix this brass?


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Military Brass*

Military cases have primers that are crimped in place. The red stuff is a
sealer. Just ignore it. While you can reload most military cases without
removing the crimp, it makes the process harder than necessary.

RCBS makes a tool they call the primer pocket swager. I don't know how 
much it costs or exactly how it works because I don't use one.

What I use is an RCBS De-burring tool. After the case is decaped, I twist
the pointed end of the tool a couple of times in the primer pocket. From
then on the case reloads just like a commercial one. You only need to debur
the primer pocket once.

Enjoy!


----------



## Texasdoc (Jan 8, 2007)

here is the tool you need its about 25.00 and works great

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=447022

Doc


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Thanks omsbh44 and Texasdoc for the info. Texasdoc I just put that in my cart at midway. I also have been wanting RCBS trim-mate and saw in their catalog an accessory for 12 dollars for fixing military brass so I think I'll try that also. Thanks for your help guys.


----------

